

Heyzap Embeds Video Games Anywhere [video] - immad
http://hyveup.blogspot.com/2009/01/heyzap-embeds-video-games-anywhere_21.html

======
Prrometheus
So, could I embed it on my Facebook feed or in a blog like sharing a video?
That sounds pretty cool.

Edit: Messes with my browser back button function. Not cool.

~~~
immad
Yeah. I am going to fix that, sorry. Its a relatively complex issue related to
using # for cross domain scripting.

------
azharcs
Tried it out, neat idea. But i don't know how you will be able to compete with
Kongregate and Addictive Games. Anyway congrats on the upcoming sleepless
night, have to be lucky. :)

------
teej
Is there anything more to this other than giving out embed code for flash
games?

~~~
immad
We have an API coming and a few other cool integrations that will hopefully
satisfy you.

~~~
teej
Sorry if I came off a little crass. I recently got out of a startup in the
casual gaming world, so I'm rabidly interested in the industry.

I didn't really take in your value proposition at first, but I understand it a
bit better. I'm still at a loss for the target, perhaps because I'm not in it.

~~~
immad
Cool, what was the start-up?

In a broad sense we want to make it easy to put games anywhere. We have been
integrated into a lot of blogs and random sites such as:
<http://www.6-eren.dk/spil/> <http://www.dhingana.com/games> and
<http://successaffiliatemarketing.com/adventuregamerzone> (that one has it at
the end of every blog post!).

Its still growing so thats the best bit.

~~~
teej
<http://sgn.com>

~~~
immad
Cool. I know Adam Gries pretty well (he used to work there). Were you acquired
by sgn or did you start there?

~~~
teej
That's pretty cool. I guess you could say I started SGN.

~~~
immad
Congrats. SGN does a lot of cool stuff

